# 30 plus years and the third (and last) rebuild on this JD



## Catch—22 (Oct 22, 2021)

I started this thread about a year ago and then edited it to be a placeholder, time had closed in on my proposed JD project. The post was a reminder for me to follow up and share the project with you, someone who understands why these old machines have earned the effort.

The story: About thirty years ago, I was given a JD 826 (long chute) with a blown engine. A replacement Sno-king, a few repairs and it worked…and worked and worked, without a hitch. Clearly worth the rebuild (and JD parts readily available at the time), I replaced / adjusted everything and sprayed it with new JD paint.

New house last year with about 300’ of driveway, in an area that gets more snow and it was time to make that choice…buy new, or rebuild the JD again. 

As with most projects like these, all it takes is one piece of the puzzle to fall into place and the next thing you know its game on. In this case it was the engine, the old Sno-King needed more than a tune-up. I know and have experience rebuilding diesel engines, this would be a first. A parts call to a local supplier and the casual question from the person on the other end, “sure I can get the parts, but if you're interested, we have some brand new take-off B&S 10 HP engines…USA made, OHV, electronic ignition“ (her voice faded haha, I was sold). Apparently they were installed on Ariens machines and were the wrong size. The factory had replaced them and the dealer boxed them up and stored them away, never had gas in them.

That got me through last winter and the difference in power from old to new engine, was like night and day.

I found myself free for a week and got started, the repairs so far.

Added ball-bearing pillow block bearings with grease fittings to carry the axles, replacing the bronze sleeve bushings and solving the worn axle shaft issues.

Added a ball-bearing flange bearing with a grease fitting on the impeller shaft, replacing that sleeve bushing too. That one took a little engineering to make work, but the shaft now has zero play and spins like a wind chime.

Added grease fittings to the auger bushings, maybe overkill, but hey, the tools were out.

Added a grease fitting to the differential, always thought that omission was bean counter driven.

Adjusted the end play out of the friction disc / sheave, replaced blown out grease fitting

Replaced the roll pins and spacers on the axle, the originals were worn too thin.

Added a reverse lockout position for the drive control, the spring tension keeps it in place perfectly. 

Added a stainless steel cutting edge 

Added a new locknut to the diff-lock axle… you haven't lived until you lose the star wheel in the snow…

Sanded, primed and painted with Majic brand paint and hardener.

Still have the handlebars to sand and paint (oddly, they're chrome plated, with what sands like powder coat?) and make the final adjustments to the controls.

During the process, I discovered stress cracks on the motor plate, at the bottom of the chute and on the bottom of the auger case, as well as elongated holes where the various rods terminate and pivot points are. 

I thought about pausing the work to repair or replace these “defects”, but then it occurred to me, none are that bad and really, they are the battle scars on a warrior that always showed up and should be left as they are.

Here's the JD after I rebuilt it the first time, then the new B&S engine last year, then sanded and finally as it is today. I have other pics of the “in-process” if there's any interest.


----------



## Catch—22 (Oct 22, 2021)

A few more pics

View attachment 199630

View attachment 199634






















View attachment 199630





















View attachment 199634


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Looking good, you do very nice work.
I really like these older JD built JD machines.


----------



## Catch—22 (Oct 22, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> Looking good, you do very nice work.
> I really like these older JD built JD machines.


Thanks! It was fun work.
I thought about buying something new (and nothing against new anything), but felt like the JD earned one more refresh.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

All my machines have the XTrac, way better than the grass tires with chains. does not bounce the machine and you to death. I love my JD826.s ...... I actually have XTrac for that one with SnowHogs on it, on freshly painted rims to swap over.


----------



## Catch—22 (Oct 22, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> All my machines have the XTrac, way better than the grass tires with chains. does not bounce the machine and you to death. I love my JD826.s ...... I actually have XTrac for that one with SnowHogs on it, on freshly painted rims to swap over.
> 
> I've seen those tires, even though I say it’s the last rebuild on this old warrior… If I were to run across a decent donor unit, all of the mods I did are transferable. I had a limited amount of time, so I had to stop, but…I do still have leftover paint !!
> View attachment 199672
> View attachment 199673


----------

